# Bitcoin Mining



## Grotix (15. Oktober 2021)

Hey Leute,
Bin auf das Thema Bitcoin Mining aufmerksam geworden (wieder mal) und habe mit meiner RTX 2080 über Nicehash schon ein wenig verdient. Bin jetzt am überlegen mir einen richtigen Antminer zu holen oder selber ein Mining Rack zu bauen.

Hat da jemand Erfahrungen mit den Komponenten und wie lange es dauert bis es sich abbezahlt hat,

Auf Kleinanzeigen habe ich mit einem Miner geschrieben. Er verkauft sein Mining Rig mit 3 Stk 3060 GPus um 3100€ . Er macht im Monat ca 220€ minus Strom angeblich.

Haut mal eure Meinungen rein. LG


----------



## chill_eule (15. Oktober 2021)

Ich würde vorschlagen, du erkundigst dich in entsprechenden Miner-Foren darüber.

Dort wirst du bestimmt auch mehr Expertise antreffen, als hier.


----------



## keinnick (15. Oktober 2021)

Grotix schrieb:


> Auf Kleinanzeigen habe ich mit einem Miner geschrieben. Er verkauft sein Mining Rig mit 3 Stk 3060 GPus um 3100€ . Er macht im Monat ca 220€ minus Strom angeblich.


Unbedingt kaufen! Der wird das Zeug sicherlich dringend loswerden wollen, weil er monatlich "220€ minus Strom macht". Denk doch mal nach!


----------



## IICARUS (15. Oktober 2021)

Bitcoins wirst du mit Grafikkarten nicht schürfen können, das geht nur mit bestimmten ASIC Geräte. Was du mit Grafikkarten und Nicehash schürfst, ist Ethereum. Nur zahlt Nicehash in Bitcoins aus.



Grotix schrieb:


> Hat da jemand Erfahrungen mit den Komponenten und wie lange es dauert bis es sich abbezahlt hat,


Kannst du dir selbst über diese Seite ausrechnen:





						WhatToMine - Crypto coins mining profit calculator compared to Ethereum Classic
					

Calculate how profitable it is to mine selected altcoins in comparison to ethereum or bitcoin




					whattomine.com
				




Denke dran, Mining ist keine Gewinnspekulation, sondern eine Gewinnabsicht und ist deshalb auch steuerpflichtig.
Denn du vermietest für bestimmte Berechnungen deine Hardware und bekommst dafür ein Entgelt.


----------



## Grotix (15. Oktober 2021)

Ok danke für eure beiträge. 
Naja soweit ich das rauslesen konnte verkauft er um sich einen neuen mining rack zusammenzubauen.

Zahlt sich das überhaupt aus? Ich meine wenn ich mir einen asic miner kaufen würde? Dauert auch 1 jahr bis sich das überhaupt rentiert hat. 

In bitcoins zu investieren traue ich mich nicht. Dafür habe ich zu wenig erfahrung und 1000€ Zu investieren ist viel zu wenig um jemals einen richtigen gewinn zu machen.


----------



## IICARUS (15. Oktober 2021)

Grotix schrieb:


> Er verkauft sein Mining Rig mit 3 Stk 3060 GPus um 3100€ .


Auf Mindfactory kostet momentan eine RTX 3060 um die 669 Euro.



Grotix schrieb:


> Zahlt sich das überhaupt aus? Ich meine wenn ich mir einen asic miner kaufen würde? Dauert auch 1 jahr bis sich das überhaupt rentiert hat.




Benutze die Seite, die ich verlinkt habe, dort kannst du eingeben was für eine Hardware genutzt wird und dann wird dir ausgegeben was du am Tag, Woche, Monat und Jahr etwa herauskommt. Kurswechsel und auch Schwierigkeitsgrad werden damit nicht mit ausgegeben. Denn auch der Schwierigkeitsgrad macht mit der Auszahlung was aus. Um so mehr mitmischen, um so mehr müssen sich ein Gewinn teilen und die Berechnungen werden auch immer schwieriger, was auch ständig ein geringeren Gewinn bedeutet.

Bin aber kein Miner, daher kann ich dir auch nichts Konkretes dazu aussagen.


----------



## Aerni (16. Oktober 2021)

hier in deutschland lohnt das ganze einfach nicht, da die strompreise zu hoch sind. außer du hast solarstrom und betreibst davon dein mining rig.


----------



## IICARUS (16. Oktober 2021)

Vor einem halben Jahr hat es sich noch gelohnt, da habe ich meine 3080 auch etwas Ackern lassen. Denn so habe ich den erhöht Kaufpreis wieder etwas reinbekomme können.

Aber heute müsste ich 3x 3080 verbaut haben um die selben Tageseinahmen (ETH) zu haben. Was sich auch auf den Stromverbrauch widerspiegelt.

Hätte heute mit nur meiner 3080 ein Gewinn von etwa 3-4 Euro am Tag und deshalb lohnt es sich für mich nicht mehr. Denn dafür lasse ich meinen Rechner nicht Tag und Nacht laufen. 

Habe auch seit Juni nichts mehr damit was zu tun und selbst damals hatte ich es nur nebenbei betrieben. Denn aufgebaut habe ich mir ein GAMING Rechner.


----------

